# Soaping 101



## lsg (Jan 23, 2017)

Soaping 101 has a new tutorial on YouTube.  
https://youtu.be/1TRUa86x5WM


----------



## Scooter (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes! The first recipe I ever tried was from Soaping 101. I love her videos. The music in the background is very soothing. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 23, 2017)

I love her calming voice. But this one is just plain music.  
That little clear heart is oh so cute!!!


----------



## Scooter (Jan 23, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> I love her calming voice.



I concur. She has a great voice and also a very good manner.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 23, 2017)

Great video!


----------



## Sexymess (May 23, 2017)

I wonder why the no talking? I have learned so much from her. I hope she is ok.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 24, 2017)

A few months ago she replied to a comment and said that she had laryngitis. Hopefully there were no complications and she just found it easier not to have a voiceover.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 24, 2017)

I love her videos and often go back to watch them as my skills slowly progress. I hope she's feeling better, and taking care of her voice. 

Thank you for sharing the video!


----------

